# Riley isnt feeling well.



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh dear, BPP! I will follow your reports on this closely. Of course you and Riley are both in my thoughts as I go about my work today.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Riley is feeling poorly! Hopefully it is something that passes quickly with no residual effects. Those kids sure know how to make us worry, don't they?

Sending warm and healing thoughts Riley's way- please keep us updated!!

Barb


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I will send good wishes to Riley! Poor guy. Do you think he could keep unsalted chicken broth or beef broth down?


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Definitely good thoughts and prayers headed your way. Keep us updated as to what the Dr. says. I hope it's just a passing thing and he'll get better soon. . . also hope it won't affect his Addison's. I'd probably give him a little extra prednisone, and hope he can keep it down.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor boy--I hope he feels better soon! Would sub-q fluids help? Or I have also seen a recipe on the internet for a K9 homemade version of Pedialyte.


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

You said he had one meal yesterday -- how much liquid has he had and kept down? If electrolyte balance is a concern, I would be very worried about dehydration by this time. Continuous vomiting and diarrhea will cause very rapid dehydration. If he were mine, I'd be talking to the vet right now to see if IV hydration is warranted.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Riding the "Good Wishes For Riley" train over here. I do hope it's nothing serious and you can keep enough liquids in him. Worry, worry and some more worry; _ugh! _Thinking of you and wishing and hoping for good news. Feel better Riley boy, you've got a whole bunch of folks pulling for you!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He is doing ok still. He just had less then a cup of chicken/rice, with water mixed in. He gobbled it down. I am keeping an eye on his hydration status (skin turger, tackyness of gums, etc). I think i will run him into the clinic later for some SQ fluids just to be on the safe side. Good idea on the extra pred. Stacy. I will give him a little more. Im hoping that this is just a bug that will be gone by tonight. He hasnt vomited anymore since this AM. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope Riley feels better soon! Lots of Hugs from Sylvia, Sadie and Lacey!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am hoping this is a bug too. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry that Riley is not feeling well. I hope you will find out what that is and he would feel better soon.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm glad he hasn't vomited since this morning. That's a good sign. I've been thinking about him most of the day.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

just found this post and wondering how riley is tonight? in the meantime, sending healing thought your way, riley. let us know how you are !


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley was doing really well all day. Was more peppy, and we went for a walk. He ate his food (again chicken/rice with warm water added to it), and drank water. I thought we were out of the woods. He just went out and puked and had more diarrhea. He is more lethargic again now. He is coming to work with me tomorrow. I hope he doesnt have to go out overnight much as its freezing raining. Ill update everyone later tomorrow. Thanks for the good vibes!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh no, got up to check your thread this morning, was sure hoping to hear he was his normal self. Please let us know what you learn! Hugs to Riley, and to you!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

bpp, please update as soon as you have some answers. breaks my heart (all of our hearts) when they aren't well. especially when they are so sweet (as spoos are) and try to be happy (as spoos always do).
looking forward to getting good news....


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor Riley! I recently went through a diarrhea episode with Darcy and it was not fun. And of course you have the additional worry of his Addisons. Sending more good vibes to both you and Riley!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Holding my breath to hear what the vet says about Riley. I am willing you to pop back on-line before long with encouraging news. Oh the worry, the wait, the worry! Poor Riley boy!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Hoping Riley is doing better.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Feel better soon Riley a trip to the vets sooner than later I would suggest for sure!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting an update!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Us too, are praying for Riley to get better soon! Sylvia, Sadie & Lacey


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww, thanks everyone!!! Riley has not vomited anymore since last night! Yay! He had diarrhea this morning, but has not gone since (good sign i think). He again ate 2 small bland meals with water added to them. We gave him an injection to stop the vomiting (he had to get a large amount, and it stings so he cried alot, my vet felt so bad!!). We sent out a large blood panel to check everything (he was due for it anyways), so will get the results tomorrow. I am taking him in again tomorrow for a recheck. He was slightly dehydrated today, so we may give him more fluids. Im anxious to get his labwork back, but im sure it will be normal. Riley just likes to worry me sometimes for no reason! Ill give another update tomorrow! We really appreciate all the good thoughts and nice words!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Also anxious for you to get lab work back. Hate it when our dogs are sick! Hang in there, we are with you...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia sends poodle kisses! And she says if it is the same shot she got when she was sick 6 months ago she wants to give that a kiss too. (She won't admit it but she cried too)

I hope all his blood work comes back normal. It's just awful when they don't feel well.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

bpp - so VERY happy for the news and for the relief you must be feeling. isn't it amazing how these pups could turn our world upside down? this forum is great for helping everyone of us feel like we don't have to go through these upsets alone - we just all understand....


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok all, Riley is for the most part back to normal!! His bloodwork looked good. One of his pancreatic values was up, and there were a couple other small things. He is on a bland diet still, and has medication for the diarrhea. He hasnt vomited at all since the injection, and he is acting normal again. Thanks again everyone for the good thoughts!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Phew! Sweet dreams for you both tonight...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

So glad to hear Riley is feeling better.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

It's great to hear he's doing fine. Big hugs for you and Riley!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Phew what a relief! Give him a hug for feeling better, then a stern word for making everyone including you worry.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Goodness I just found this thread. I'm glad he's doing better now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh thank goodness Riley is doing better. Sending him big hugs.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Phew. So glad he's feeling so much better!


----------

